# LOWER BACK PAIN....



## BBH (Jan 23, 2011)

_I think many on this forum are in the 50 plus age bracket when things start to hurt more and take longer to get over......I jsut love to dirve but then after have a low back pain from the jouncing....short of getting a cart with really great spings i.e pacific smart cart or such....what do the rest of you do? wear one of those back support belts? does that help.....the heating pad and ibuprofen work but it sur ewoudl be nice to not have this ......I am driivng on avg. of once a week this winter and I would like that to go to daily or almost when the weather warms. Any suggetions welcome...._


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 23, 2011)

I would suggest anyone with any pain that is around 50ish to go get their vitamin D levels checked. I had misc. pain everywhere that I chalked up to being over 50. The doctor also chalked it up to age related pain, bursitis, tendonitis, rotator cuff syndrome. Any bouncing or jolting and I was taking ibuprofen within hours and it started to feel like everything hurt. I tested very low on vitamin D and with a supplement I was amazed at how quick the pain went away and how great I felt in a very short period of time. I can do activities I haven't been able to do in years. My brother also was dealing with great deals of pain this past year. I kept urging him to get his vitamin D levels checked. His doctor poo pooed the idea and when it got to the point he could hardly move for the pain he went to a specialist that checked his vitamin D levels first thing. His levels were so low his doctor put him on 5000 units at a time prescription vitamin D. His frozen shoulder unlocked in a week. He is getting out of pain now. He suffered badly and took so much pain medication this past year and the problem was simply vitamin D. Worth it to check it out. I am driving my mini and enjoying doing things that used to send me into a pain fit, especially my lower back. Best wishes for a solution.

PS, for pain medicine, have you tried traumeel? I also had good luck with ibuprofin at 600 mg 2x per day. Now that I am on D supplementation, I rarely take anything..

Here is a link to read about lower back pain and vitamin D...

http://longevity.about.com/od/healthyagingandlongevity/a/osteomalacia.htm


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a cart that has one half of an elliptical spring and not very much leg room. That cart is the absolute worst on my back. My favorite is my Meadowbrook with two full elliptical springs and enough leg room that I can put my legs out in front of me. It also has a back rest that makes the ride SO much better. The difference in these two carts is INCREDIBLE. I went from basically not enjoying driving minis to virtually no pain at all because I finally decided to use my Meadowbrook instead of saving it for good. Now I pretty much only use the other cart on very green horses until I am comfortable that they are far enough along for the Meadowbrook.

Leg room and enough seat depth makes a world of difference in mini carts. You especially need to get your knees below your hips. If not, your spine is taking way more pressure than it should. This is standard practice for all sizes of carriages. There are way too many mini vehicles that have seats that are too short, not deep enough, and don't provide enough leg room.

Myrna


----------



## Carriage (Jan 24, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> I would suggest anyone with any pain that is around 50ish to go get their vitamin D levels checked.
> 
> VERY well said Mom. Vit. D deficiency is beyond epidemic proportions. A titer will show. and D-3 is the form you would want. Also give it time to work, as in, even up to 6 months. Also Chelation therapy can be considered in conjunction.
> 
> ...


----------



## CZP1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have dealt with back pain for over 20 years. That is why I switched to the minis! I enjoy them a ton more than the big horse though I do love them. I am recovering from a spinal fusion (TLIF 2 rods and 4 screws) in my lower lumbar region L3-4. I had a slipped vertabrae. I also have degenerative disc disease in the lumbar region so it hurts no matter what. The last four years have been horrible when I was driving but like you I took the advil and heat/ice. So when I finally got a second opinion from a neurosurgeron that is where we found the problem, and 4 months later I am doing better. I haven't driven yet but when I get the ok (hopefully Feb 2nd.




) I will be out there hitching up my guy.

We have an EE cart that hubby built and Myrna is right



. You need to make sure you have two elliptical spring and the seat higher. We found that out and hubby will be modifying the cart before spring. I wish you luck!

Chri


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2011)

You say that you are driving once a week. All else aside, this frequency (or infrequency) is enough to cause a lot of pain, but not enough to build your core strength.

Over the past few years, I've suffered from a great deal of back pain, but working on my core muscle strength has helped tremendously. I also stretch before even venturing outside.

One very, very simple stretch is to stand ir wakj with your hands clasped behind your back. When I began, I could barely reach, but this has loosened up my back and helped a great deal. Another is to stand in a doorway, hold onto the door frame (both either side and overhead) and s-t-r-e-t-c-h.

When we were preparing for our first (and so far, only) CDE, we were driving every day, initially using a pony cart with no back with which I had to climb over the shafts to get in. To quote Rosanne Rosannadanna, _I thought I was gonna die!_ But the more I drove, the less I hurt. (I realize this isn't always practical in winter.)

So, in addition to what everyone else has suggested, work on that core muscle strength. I don't do any formal Pilates, but that's the basic idea. Not saying it will cure you, but it should help.


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 24, 2011)

Having enough leg room is so important. The mini EE cart I have doesn't have enough leg room for me to keep my knees below my hips and that is what cases my pain. I have a bigger pony (almost 12 hands) and EE cart (more leg room in full pony cart) and that is so much more comfortable. What mini carts are good for people with longer legs?


----------



## BBH (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips.....I am currently taking vitamin d3 at the suggestion of my cardiologist, and will see about upping that. Since the 4 surgeries that I had last year it seems I just can't get my groove back. I do stretch every morning before getting up and then before going to barn. Also just got one of those pillows your sit on and do balancing exercises and can already feel that, recumbent bike also. sitting at a desk all day probably doesn;t help but you gotta do what you gotta do.

I have 2 different carts one an Alpine with more leg room than easy entry and hav found that the leg room is about the same with either, but need to be more sure of feet flat down rather than bracing in front......as ro driving once a week or so that is do to work schedule and weather we have been having, as soon as we get into some warmer temps will be trying to drive at least 5 days a week...

So all good tips, maybe need to check getting new springs.......what is best place to find them??


----------



## jleonard (Jan 24, 2011)

My neighbor and driving buddy (in her early 60's) fell off of a 17 hh horse a few years ago and broke her back. She is all healed up now, but did have some discomfort when driving her EE cart with spring suspension after that. She bought a wooden EE with elliptical springs and has been much more comfortable since making the switch.

For those with more experience, do you think a wedge seat might help? I have very little experience with them, but have noticed that when I drive with poor posture my back gets sore too. When I drive with a wedge it really helps my posture. I have not been on any long drives with a wedge yet, but I could see that making a difference


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 24, 2011)

jleonard said:


> For those with more experience, do you think a wedge seat might help?


What a wedge does is help create a "3-point seat". It puts your knees below your hips and basically you are in more of a "standing" position while you are able to brace with your feet. Some wedges will put you more upright than others. The absolutely most disconcerting seat is when your hips are below your knees. You can't possibly feel secure in this position.

Myrna


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 24, 2011)

For those who use wedges- do you have a wedge specific to driving (horses) or one for auto driving? If it's a car one, how do you attach it?


----------

